# 1st Shed in New Cage



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Well our male Irian Jaya Python had his first shed in his new cage









Here it is pinned up against the fridge ...








Head ... 








Tail ... 








I realize that the shed doesn't represent the actual size of the snake but it's 60".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Kewl I guess-They just creep me the fuc out :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice! My RTB sheds in a full piece but it usually isnt in any shape to stretch out like that


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats long nice post some pics with its fresh colours


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replies







 Here he is in his "new skin" ...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice hes killer ... i want one


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope mine shows nice colours like that when full grown.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking snake


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

not big on snakes but thats a GREAT looking snake


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice enclosure! Exquisite snake.

Gotta love the carpets... just wait until it really gets some size on it...people never realize how big the carpets get....

You have done a great job with it!!!!!

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys! I am very happy with his present colours, hopefully they will get even brighter! This is a quote from the breeder about this line of his " ... - these develop into very yellow/gold and deep dark, dark chocolate brown ... "


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant wait to see if they end up that colour it would be just beautiful.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! very nice.... "IF" I ever get back into the snake game I would definetly go for some type of carpet python-


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks again! This is what he looked like when I first brought him home ...









So now I can hardly wait to see what this girl will look like ...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

it has got quite big ... nice you are growing one healthy snake red eyes


----------

